# Young Red Pine yellowing



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that normal or are they stressed? 
There's a story as always. I put in a crp wind break back about 6 yrs ago. Originally they had me put in Spruce trees. About 5% made it out of 500. My land in light light sand. Kinda wet in the spring for awhile then when it drys out its like a desert. 
After the first planting of Spruce trees they had me switch Red Pines. I found plugs in the Sault conservation district at a reasonable price. The survival rate was much better. Probably 50%. 
After a couple yrs of replanting the ones that didn't make we decided to put in about 8 more acres into CREP. With the CREP I had to cut my field tile. Now I think the land stays to wet for too long and the Reds can't quite take it?
I might get some White Pines now or Cedar. The problem is when it gets dry around mid June it goes to a desert again. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are definitely stressed. Hard to say which is the greater problem, the water or lack of. Cedar and White Pine might work but you will have a problem with them getting established cause the deer will browse them. The Cedar and whites will definitely need to be watered in June if the bigger problem is lack of water.Getting to the three year of growth you are usually out of the woods, getting there is the hard part, keeping the weeds down (mulching or spraying), getting plenty of water (when needed), and keeping the animals away.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you speak to a forester prior to making the choice for Red Pines? It would be interesting to find out what a soils map would indicate about the location. If the soil is very poor maybe Jack Pine would have been a good choice. What is the location of the property?

Stinger


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Old farm land in Munger. I went by what the Bay County Soil Conservation District told me to plant according to the our contract for the CRP wind break.
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

If they are stressed because of the lack of water should they green up this spring or is it to late in there growth? If it's because of to much water they will probably not make the spring. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Reds and jacks don't like wet feet, whites are pretty universal, but can be tough to establish.

If they are for screening, scotch pine are about the most durable you will find, although not overly attractive


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Without actually seeing the area and the trees it is impossible to tell but it could just be winter drying caused by lots of sun during the day and very cold freezing temps at night. If it is, the vast majority should recover with no long term ill effects. If the trees were covered with snow all winter and started to turn brown when the snow left there is a very good possibility it is winter drying.

Drying can be very common in years with weather like we have been having. Very young trees are especially vulnerable as are trees along roadways where salt is used regularly. 

If the trees do actually die pull up a couple and check for grubs. FM


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Thx guys. I'm going to order some more in a couple days. I think I'm going to get some White Pines. Slow growing but I don't really want Cedar trees. The land is a farm field in the middle of hundreds of acres farm fields. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Be advised these seedling may fal victim to the White Pine Weevil. Seedlings planted in full sun will be susceptible to this pest when they reach about 36 inches. The terminal leader will be affected and another shoot will take over.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The answer to what to plant is simple drive around and look at what species is doing best in your local area, in the same type of habitat. And plant the same.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

That won't work for me believe it or not. There's a 1/2 mile square of farm land between me and my 2 neighbors that is totally and completely different then anything around. I'm in the middle of farm country. 40 acres behind me is in grass crep because it was useless farm land. To Sandy and no water around to irrigate. That's why I have 2 crep contracts. 1 for a wind break the other a native crep grass contract. There's no Pines grown around on my type of soil. 
It all went down hill when they wanted me to cut field tile and restore my land to its original hydrology. Reds were finally starting then I think the get too wet. Now I'm almost back to square 1 finding a different conifer to get started again that will take a bit more water. I really don't want any cedars that's why I might try some White Pines. Kinda slow growing but that's what I'm felt with. Maybe even some spruces. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't see why white pine won't work. They covered the whole state before the logging era. Why would they not grow now? Planted white pine in an open area will grow like a bush. Will not be good for lumber in 75 years when you go to harvest them!lol


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Why not cedar?


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I would worry about the Cedar in a dry year. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Now that I see the picture it looks like wind burn, could be winter damage


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

If you can get a soil map of the area you would be able to look up the soil type of the area where you want to plant. The soil maps may now be on a computer and you may have to get to a NRCS office to get that information.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

They had all of the soil maps at the fsa office when they designed the crep wind breaks. 
Josh

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

The best luck I have had in this situation is cheap mulch, most of the trees you speak of can take wet feet for a little while but not extreme dryness. I dispose of yard waste meaning leaves needles cones and such by the truckload as mulch around trees. Some times I will dump many small piles then plant the trees right into the rotted down pile the next year. when I say pile I mean a couple good fork full of debris, enough to kill weeds, sounds like more work but it gets rid of waste and provides a great spot to plant a tree. I have mini food plots that the initial weed kill was done with yard waste, sawdust, manure and such. Chemicals have place but, any savings is good. Lots of yard waste is placed right next to roads in handy biodegradeable paper bags Evergreens like lots of old needles around the base of the tree.


----------

